
Residents from NY,LA, MN, NH, AS May  Need a Passport for a Domestic Flight - palidanx
http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/drivers-licenses-new-york-domestic-flight-real-id
======
strictnein
> "Of the noncompliant states, only New York and Vermont issue enhanced
> licenses."

Minnesota has been offering them since Feb, 2014.

[http://www.startribune.com/minnesota-to-offer-enhanced-
drive...](http://www.startribune.com/minnesota-to-offer-enhanced-driver-s-
licenses-id-cards/244738141/)

